# Mirtazapine and How Long to Start Working



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't know about dogs..but it takes a while to kick for people. I'm taking it for anxiety. I didn't know dogs could be on it. Too funny  Good Luck!


----------



## eslucky (May 10, 2012)

Thank you. That is good to know. I hope it works successfully for you. Good luck to you!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

So far so good


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My boy took Mirtazapine, worked every time within a half hour. Worked miracles for us. Try a different food too. Boiled chicken etc.


----------

